# Poodle Movies



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Not Poodles, but my favorite dog movie is The Ugly Dachshund. It's about a couple who breed their Dachshund and their vet asks them to take one of his Great Dane puppies b/c the dam couldn't feed them all. It's so cute!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Not Poodles, but my favorite dog movie is The Ugly Dachshund. It's about a couple who breed their Dachshund and their vet asks them to take one of his Great Dane puppies b/c the dam couldn't feed them all. It's so cute!


Hehe, I found the trailer on YouTube, it does look cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLQMQYx4y4s


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I have seen it. It's pretty funny.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have seen both movies and enjoy BIS. I Love the ugly dachshund though!! Great movie! I also like "The Doberman Gang". It is an older movie too. "The Princess Diaries 2" has a st. poodle in it.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Best in Show is one of my favourite movies! So hilarious! 
I loved The Ugly Dachshund.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

The only dog movies (with poodles in them) I can think of is "hotel for dogs", "Good boy", "Look who's talking now", "Dogs & Cats" and my all time fav "heidi 4 paws"


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Not Poodles, but my favorite dog movie is The Ugly Dachshund. It's about a couple who breed their Dachshund and their vet asks them to take one of his Great Dane puppies b/c the dam couldn't feed them all. It's so cute!


Harley chik: That is one of my all-time favorite movies too!! I just love it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I rewatched Best In Show today for about the 20th time. I highly recommend this movie to anyone who hasn't seen it! It's a mock documentary about some competitors in the Mayflower Dog Show. It features a Standard Poodle, Norwich Terrier, Weimeraner, Shih Tzu and Bloodhound. My mom and I think whoever wrote it must have spent some time at dog shows - it's just so bang on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
That was soooooo funny! I'll have to see if I can get it and watch it.
_


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

"Will Success Spoil Rock Hunter?" is another good one. It's old, with Jayne Mansfield. There is a Standard Poodle in the movie who is in many scenes, wearing colored hair, custom outfits matching Jaynes, as well as pops up with her in the bubble bath!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _
> That was soooooo funny! I'll have to see if I can get it and watch it.
> _


Me too :rotfl:


----------

